# IRC Light and Ventilation Question



## TJCARCHITECT (May 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if light and ventilation at the 1st floor of a residence

is affected by an open balcony projecting out from the 2nd floor directly above? If so, at what depth does

it disqualify the light and vent, if ever?


----------



## mjesse (May 11, 2015)

Welcome to The Forum!!

Let us know your location and Code series so we can provide more precise answers.

Assuming 2009 IRC, I would start with 303.1 and 303.7 for guidance - http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec003.htm?bu2=undefined


----------



## TJCARCHITECT (May 11, 2015)

I am in NYC and using the 2014 building code, section 1205.2.5. The last sentence states 'NO SUCH OPENING SHALL BE ON A RECESS OF LESS THAN 6 FEET IN WIDTH.

Does this apply to a balcony overhead that is more than 6 feet?  A plan examiner said it did and I just don't see it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 11, 2015)

Must be a NYC code since I don't find that section in the IBC

'NO SUCH OPENING SHALL BE ON A RECESS OF LESS THAN 6 FEET IN WIDTH



Does this apply to a balcony overhead that is more than 6 feet

I don't see a problem with a balcony over 6 ft if the code says less than 6 feet

What is the definition of "recess" as applied to this section?


----------



## TJCARCHITECT (May 11, 2015)

Recess is not defined in the code, but I read it as meaning that the window

is in a recess with adjacent walls at least 6 feet apart. I'm beginning to think

the examiner is just wrong. I've done many decks and balconies and never

saw this objection.\


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 11, 2015)

I think he is wrong also.

adjacent walls I can understand as it permits a minimum width for sunlight. An overhang will permit various degrees of light or shade depending on the placement of the sun. Might effect the heat and cooling loads on a building but would have minimal effect on the natural light requirements.

Artificial light is only required to meet 10 footcandles.


----------



## jdfruit (May 11, 2015)

1205.2.5 is not an IBC section. Appears to be a specific State amendment/addition. There may be some guidance available from the State agency that wrote the additional code section.

In my opinion, I don't see a problem unless there is some other sort of obstruction to natural light such as an adjacent building or wall that may cut off the light and impede air movement. If you meet the general criteria in 1205.2 for being "open" to a yard or court, generally you are OK.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 11, 2015)

1203.4.3 Openings on yards or courts.

Natural ventilation shall be provided by openings on public street, space, alley, park, highway, or right of way; or upon a yard, court, plaza, or space above a setback where such yard, court, plaza or space above a setback complies with Section 1206. No such opening shall be on a recess of less than 6 feet in width.

Exceptions:

1. Openings providing natural ventilation to habitable spaces located in basements or cellars shall also comply with the applicable provisions of Sections 27-2081 through 27-2087 of the New York City Housing Maintenance Code and Sections 26(8) and 34 of the New York State Multiple Dwelling Law.

2. A kitchenette, a bathroom, or a water closet compartment may be located on a recess of less than 6 feet in width.http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2014_NYC_Building_HTML/CHAPTER 12.html

http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2014_NYC_Building_HTML/CHAPTER%2012.html

1205.2.5 Openings on yards or courts. Exterior glazed openings shall open  directly onto a public street, space, alley, park, highway, or right-of-way; or  upon a yard, court, plaza, or space above a setback where such yard, court,  plaza, or space above a setback complies with Section  1206. No such opening shall be on a recess of less than 6 feet (1829 mm) in  width.

*Exception:* Spaces located in basements or cellars shall  also comply with Section  1205.2.3.

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/st/ny/ci-nyc/b200v08/st_ny_ci-nyc_b200v08_12_sec005.htm?bu=YC-P-2008-000006


----------



## mark handler (May 11, 2015)

A balcony overhead and a recess below can/will block the natural light.


----------



## TJCARCHITECT (May 12, 2015)

Thank you for the replies.  Still seeking out some definitive answers from the ICC.

I'll let you know the outcome.


----------



## JBI (May 12, 2015)

Welcome TJCARCHITECT.

It is a New York CITY amendment, not State. I don't know the appeal process in NYC.

I also feel it is a bad call by the Reviewer. I get plenty of natural light on the North side of my home (you know, where the entire house blocks direct sunlight...).

What is the proximity of the neighboring building and/or property line?

A balcony only blocks SOME mid-day light, where a recess would block light most of the day.

For definitive answers you must appeal to the appropriate body in NYC, ICC has no authority to interpret.


----------



## TJCARCHITECT (May 13, 2015)

Agreed, thanks


----------

